# Wetroom or recessed shower tray?



## guyd (Aug 31, 2010)

Mrs is a 'wheelchair user' (PC version) or Cripple (Non PC version)... 

need a shower area, that needs to be made flat during non bathtime use.

two basic options - cut large section out of 3/4" ply floor, and inset a 'wetroom' style gentle slope to a central waste hole, vinyl over. Other option is to cut a hole, inset a 'cut down' normal tray, which is only 3/4" deep, and be done with it. Second option requires a drop in 'floor' to make it level (ish) again.

Any experiances of either type?


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 31, 2010)

guyd said:


> Mrs is a 'wheelchair user' (PC version) or Cripple (Non PC version)...
> 
> need a shower area, that needs to be made flat during non bathtime use.
> 
> ...


 Hi I'm a bit confused here, are you planning to do this in a Motorhome or a normal domestic situation? if in a Motorhome I think it will be tricky due to space confines, but I am sure others  have done similar and will be along to advise , Regards Malc.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 31, 2010)

hi. you can just build a sloped drain as you say. use fibreglass resin on the floor and up the walls partway. .may need a small ridge by door..we do it like that on alot of the truck conversions .then get a mate to come in that does resin walls etc . we do in fact use it on the walls of the trucks sometimes .you can get coloured flakes and glitter sprayed on as well. with a couple of coats of clear on top .arub down it looks very tidy. a few on here may have seen the purple daf from fort william. my mate bob. his is done inside like it. looks great. put your drain in floor. works a treat. good for over wheel arches etc in van convertions when shower trays never fit. use a roller to apply the resin . or speak to a boat builder or glass fibre layer upper its easy. cheers alan.


----------



## guyd (Aug 31, 2010)

This is for the van - the one in my avatar - its 32 feet long - space isnt an issue! For access reasons, we have to have an open plan bathroom - closed off with curtains. There is no 'door'.....

its just a question if < is better than [ in cross section - the former being the wetroom, the latter being a tray.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 31, 2010)

given what you have told us i think a wet room you still may need a bead of something as a safety measure to stop water creeping out from where you want it. cant see a problem .i imagine there is a slight fall towards the front. as is usually the way on buses . if so could make it easier . can you not use a folding door as wel as the curtain. one of those sliding conertina type ones. cheers alan.
hey malc did you look in bobs truck . do you remember the finish on his walls ideal for this aplication .he had his shower done with it . as well as the living room walls.


----------



## jogguk (Sep 1, 2010)

vwalan said:


> hi. you can just build a sloped drain as you say. use fibreglass resin on the floor and up the walls partway. .may need a small ridge by door..we do it like that on alot of the truck conversions .then get a mate to come in that does resin walls etc . we do in fact use it on the walls of the trucks sometimes .you can get coloured flakes and glitter sprayed on as well. with a couple of coats of clear on top .arub down it looks very tidy. a few on here may have seen the purple daf from fort william. my mate bob. his is done inside like it. looks great. put your drain in floor. works a treat. good for over wheel arches etc in van convertions when shower trays never fit. use a roller to apply the resin . or speak to a boat builder or glass fibre layer upper its easy. cheers alan.



Hi Alan,

Very interested in resin shower room /wet room. Would like to do this in a future self build Sprinter van conversion. Do you have any links to pictures of your mates van ??

John


----------



## vwalan (Sep 1, 2010)

hi, sorry i only have digital camera on phone and cant transfer as i,m useless at it. it works really well. have a word around in the boating world or ask at a local garage if they know of any fibreglass layer uppers . its really easy to do. just rollthe resin and lay some fine mat. then more resin. we used to use plain white at one time .but then a mate got in to this duraflake stuff . he does toilets shower rooms et in hotels etc. i,m sure there is someone local every where. if you have probs pm. me i,ll give you my mates tel no. he will probably know of someone by you. will say adding the coloured flakes and glitter does make the price go up. if i give you the number for my mate with the truck its no use as he doesnt have digital or a computer. we are old fuddies. havent got time to learn new tricks to much to do. places to go. ha ha . cheers alan.


----------



## glencairn (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a thought Guyd, as Alan says you will need something of a bead to stop water running where you don't want it. A couple of year ago I came across a specialised shower with a fitted rubber floor bead that collapses when a wheel chair wheel passes over it, and instantly springs back to shape. This is made for your situation I guess, however I've never seen it on sale anywhere. I think a Google session might help, or a visit to your local mobility shop.


----------



## guyd (Sep 2, 2010)

Interesting idea.... rubber door seals are pretty much what you describe. sadly - the moment a product is marketed as 'disabled' the price seems to double or quadruple - seriously! (ot - once looked at remote control sockets in b&q et al - 15 quid for three - next door was a cripple shop - 45 quid - same brand, same item). 

Will investigate!


----------



## glencairn (Sep 10, 2010)

*caravan shower floor*

We were at the The Lawns caravan and static show last sunday and saw a "Disabled" plastic shower floor fitted to one of the statics, about 4ft square with no edge lip, but had a distinct fall to the central drain. I believe it was the ABI Prestige model, so I guess they are available out there somewhere. Hope thats some help. Their website is at www.abiuk.co.uk.


----------



## guyd (Sep 10, 2010)

Abi is a static home....







looks like the bathroom you describe - see the lip at the bottom of the door? nightmare. Not having a 'go' at your suggestion - thanks. How is a wheelchair user supposed to get the shower head down from up there? Front wheels / feet of a wheelchair would hit the pedastal of the sink. Designed by non cripples who have no effing idea - as is all too common. All cripples are 76 years old, blind, and love everything in hospital beige - its true, I tell you...  (for the record MrsGuyd is 33, perfect eyesight and hates beige....  )


----------



## glencairn (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Guyd, the model I saw didn't have the lip or half doors, it was a simple contoured GRP floor tray, the edge being level with the surrounding floor, and a full length shower curtain to keep the splashes under control, more akin to a miniturised wet room than a shower cubicle. But yes it was in a "hospital beige" room. I didn't see the design you have a photo of on any of the vans. As a retired design professional I can see why you wouldn't want to go with that layout. Obviously that particular layout is for a person with restricted mobility rather than a wheelchair user. Perhaps the model I viewed was a show special, or a "this is what we can do model" having a ramped deck entrance and no lip into any of the doorways, with worksurface's, light switch's etc set at an accessable level for wheelchair users.


----------

